
Ask HN: Which open source project's C++ code is pleasure to read? - m33k44
I am a C++ developer, but I want to learn and improve writing code that is clean and pleasure to read (for others). What open source project written in C++ would you recommend from which I can learn?
======
zonovar
The SFML game engine is very well written and documented, definitely a
pleasure to read. [https://github.com/SFML/SFML](https://github.com/SFML/SFML)

------
MelioRatio
I recommend taking a look at this: [https://github.com/fffaraz/awesome-
cpp](https://github.com/fffaraz/awesome-cpp)

It's a very well curated list containing both older and more recent projects
realized in C++, neatly separated into categories.

~~~
m33k44
Which of these projects have code that is easy and pleasurable to read?

------
PaulHoule
I like this:

[https://github.com/niklasso/minisat](https://github.com/niklasso/minisat)

It is a great example of academic code which is used in research but is also
pedagogical. If all C++ was like that I don't think anybody would have a
problem with C++!

------
m-hilgendorf
JUCE:

[https://juce.com/discover/stories/coding-
standards](https://juce.com/discover/stories/coding-standards)

[https://github.com/WeAreROLI/JUCE](https://github.com/WeAreROLI/JUCE)

